
Microsoft Silverlight Vs Sun JavaFX Vs Adobe Flex/AIR - webdeveloper
http://vinaytechs.blogspot.com/2009/10/microsoft-silverlight-vs-sun-javafx-vs.html
======
miked
Umm, Silverlight is currently at 3.0, not 1.1 alpha. That pretty much ended my
interest.

